# Got Motivational Suspension???



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

was sup guys, just wanted to let u kknow that i upgraded my suspension to the shortened struts! These struts are awesome, they handle and ride great, the car rides like if it was never lowered, and the car is lowered about 2.25 in the front. My front fender sits right on the tire, just like the back.
People i know that these struts are pricey but trust me they are worthy. Im riding on roads that i would never dare to drive on because it would be too uncomfortable and bouncy.

I have dropzone springs(i know they're kind of shitty) but the car feels totally stock, so imagine what it must feel like on eibach springs or H&Rs.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

my ride


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice...you better mow your lawn soon


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oh man, that looks real good


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Gotta say.....DAMN BOY THAT LOOKS GOOD!!! First GREEN B14 that REALLY looks good.....and GREEN not teal.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah the sierra pine SE's are the nicest color on a sentra IMO


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> yeah the sierra pine SE's are the nicest color on a sentra IMO


What he said


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Very nice. What kind of rims are those?


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

*New Pics*


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

The rims are BSA 262 by the way :SR20de:


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Is it okay if I use some of your pictures for the website when I update it? It looks really good! Glad that you like the way it rides.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I would also like to see pictures of our other customers cars. I would like to use the pictures on the "customers cars" page.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> I would also like to see pictures of our other customers cars. I would like to use the pictures on the "customers cars" page.


Yea bro go ahead! ill take more pictures of u want


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> I would also like to see pictures of our other customers cars. I would like to use the pictures on the "customers cars" page.


I'll also send you pics once my VE is more completed. It has your shortened strut coil-over setup on it. It's set for a little lower than stock ride to maintain a "sleeper" effect, but I'll slam it before I take the pics.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> It's set for a little lower than stock ride to maintain a "sleeper" effect


Love the thought of that.....although........the perfect sleeper would have a dented fender, "baby on board" window cling, and ME behind the wheel.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

*another b14 in miami!*

where in miami are you located at those houses look real familiar.......


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

You can send your pictures to [email protected].


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> You can send your pictures to [email protected].


i live in Spanish lakes, close to PSN elementary 

how bout u?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Got Motivational? NO!!!  ....and you dont have to rub it in my face!!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

haha


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> Got Motivational? NO!!!  ....and you dont have to rub it in my face!!!!


 :thumbup: That's funny. :thumbup:


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

motivational1 said:


> You can send your pictures to M[email protected].


mike,
are the shortened motis made to work w/ eibach prokits (1" lower than stock)???
i remember you telling me that the motis are 2" shorter than stock
sonny


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

*miami*

i live by tamiami park around WR thomas middle


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

theimportscene said:


> mike,
> are the shortened motis made to work w/ eibach prokits (1" lower than stock)???
> i remember you telling me that the motis are 2" shorter than stock
> sonny



Yes, they will work great with any lowering spring. Nissans don't have enough travel from the factory. They even have a built in camber bolt to help correct your alignment after you lower your car.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

motivational1 said:


> Yes, they will work great with any lowering spring. Nissans don't have enough travel from the factory. They even have a built in camber bolt to help correct your alignment after you lower your car.


it just rides a bit weird.. probably cuz i went from a 2" to a 1" drop... for the winter
i'll cant wait to lower it back to the 2" once spring comes around; i'll send you some pics when i do, mike :thumbup: 
sonny


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

I have the threaded body Moti's and they work with the Eibach ERS.
I beleive the nonthreaded bodies are meant to work well with the Prokits and most other lowering springs.


----------



## edinaboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey got to comment on ur ride. That shit looks nice! You said you drop your ride to 2.25 and your fenders are almost touching your tires so what size are your rims. Since I plan on dropping mine about the same, but probably using 18' or 19 rims


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

im2kwik4u said:


> was sup guys, just wanted to let u kknow that i upgraded my suspension to the shortened struts! These struts are awesome, they handle and ride great, the car rides like if it was never lowered, and the car is lowered about 2.25 in the front. My front fender sits right on the tire, just like the back.
> People i know that these struts are pricey but trust me they are worthy. Im riding on roads that i would never dare to drive on because it would be too uncomfortable and bouncy.
> 
> I have dropzone springs(i know they're kind of shitty) but the car feels totally stock, so imagine what it must feel like on eibach springs or H&Rs.


What are using for shocks for the rear? 
I know Motivational has shortened STRUTS, but do they do rear SHOCKS too? 
I have MOTI threaded up front, but KYB AGX in the rear with GC sleeves. The problem is, that the rear is what needs the most suspension travel attention, and when I drop my rears all the way, it's still only dropped a couple inches at best. That's without trimming off the perch and resting the sleeve on the adjuster "Sketchy" IMO. I'd like to get some more travel in the rear, and yes I do know about the Rear mounts by MOTI...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just wondering if you gave this seller permission to use your image?
He's the guy that was jacking mine in the past.

Here is the auction from eBay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...em=2458426205&category=33710#ebayphotohosting

The seelers name is trendgear, and I've already had to deal with him and eBay about stealing my images.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Just wondering if you gave this seller permission to use your image?
> He's the guy that was jacking mine in the past.
> 
> Here is the auction from eBay
> ...



Hey guys sorry i havent answered back. Thanks for the compliment on the car. the rim size is 17in and i did drop the front 2.25in. the rear is lowered 2.00in with KYB Gr-2 and trimmed bumpstops. The bumpstops is a little bit less than an inch in thickness, but it rides normal without bottoming out until someone sits in the back, but thats rare for me.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

oh and no i didnt give that guy permission to use my pic

is that illegal?


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

"Got Motivationals??"

..uh-huh :thumbup: ...yes, I do..and they're worth every penny!!


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

fo cheezzy!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It is very illegal.
I've already dealt with that same seller concerning these same matters.

Think about this, what if he gets in the habit of ripping people off, and the only thing those people know is that car from the auction.
It might also hurt your ability to get sponsors in the future.

That, and the fact that the seller and eBay are making $$$$ off of images of your car.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

So what would i need to do in order to correct that?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

contact eBay and the seller.

You have the original pic, and the seller has a history of this kind of activity.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

motivational1 said:


> Yes, they will work great with any lowering spring. Nissans don't have enough travel from the factory. They even have a built in camber bolt to help correct your alignment after you lower your car.



Do the threaded ones have this too, or just the nonthreaded ones? I didn't see any camber bolt for mine.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

tkvtec said:


> Do the threaded ones have this too, or just the nonthreaded ones? I didn't see any camber bolt for mine.



If they are housings I supplied within the last 2 years they should have the camber bolts.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

motivational1 said:


> If they are housings I supplied within the last 2 years they should have the camber bolts.


I'll have to look for it, or take a picture and email it to you and have you show me where.


----------

